
The Moon Might Be Littered With Fossils From Ancient Earth - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/the-moon-might-be-littered-with-fossils-from-ancient-ea-1612818766/all
======
lotsofmangos
I wouldn't be all that surprised if we found viable water-bears up there that
had been blown off the top of the atmosphere, waiting on some water and some
heat.

